# best deer rifle/ caliber



## doubledroptine08

what is your go to gun and caliber.

mine is a 3006 howa 1500 with a pentax scope.


----------



## deerslayer80

7mm mag hands down... 165gr nosler


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

Mathews Bows :lol:


----------



## KurtR

rem 700 .308 with a nikon buckmaster soon to be replaced with a night force or a leupy mark 4 or a uso or vortex or premier or a wonder optics or ziess so many choices cant make up my mind


----------



## Bernie P.

Ruger M77 in 7x57!


----------



## barebackjack

Mathews switchback pushing a 100 gr. Magnus stinger on a CX 400 at about 275 fps! :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper

Reminton 700 mountian 7mm08, 120gr sieera HPBT game kings pentex 3x9 light seeker.

In the thick swamp Remington model 7 7mm08 2x7 pentex light seeker same ammo.

 Al


----------



## Gildog

1996 Dodge Dakota 4x4...got a double once with this setup


----------



## Sask hunter

remington model 700 sps dm shooting a 139 gr hornady interbond


----------



## wurgs

Tikka T3 Hunter in 300wsm topped with a Zeiss Conquest 3x9 :sniper:


----------



## Fancied06

here is my bamby buster Tikka T3 30.06 with a leupold VXII 3-9x40
and winchester super X3 12 Ga With leupold VXI 3-9x40


















P.S Never compromise your gun right :sniper:


----------



## crosshunt

Savage 16fss 270WSM topped with a Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 for the long shots and an Ithica Deerslayer II for up close and personal
OH YEAH!! :sniper:


----------



## marshman

Rem.760 - 270 cal. 130 gr. Fed. Premium nosler; boat-tailed for longer ranges.


----------



## R6.5x55

TIKKA T3 Hunter 6.5x55 Swede 140gr. Nosler Partition


----------



## bnbrk94

I like my Tikka T3 in 7mm-08 with a 140 grain fusion. Oh yeah, topped with a Zeiss Conquest 3x9x40.


----------



## crewhunting

I was jsut wondering why everyone likes plastic gun so much??? tikka????? Myself had one and was hunting in 15 below and some plastic part in side broke they are junk imo! Browning x bolt or my ruger #1 both in 25 06.


----------



## R6.5x55

crewhunting...I wonder why you are the only one to criticize other people's opinion.


----------



## crewhunting

R6.5x55 said:


> crewhunting...I wonder why you are the only one to criticize other people's opinion.


I am stateing my own opinion and experience i cant tell them my experience??


----------



## cd202

savage 99 in .243


----------



## NDTerminator

Over the years I've come to the realization there is no "best" go-to every time deer caliber or rifle. So being, I use what I believe to be best for that particular day/hunt/situation.

In regard to rifles, I've taken deer with everything from the 44 Magnum up to the 45-70. Probably 90% of my deer have been taken with a 270 of one flavor or another. My favorite of all I've owned is my 24" LH Remington 700 SS, using 140 grain Nosler BT handloads...

I'm 4 days away from picking up my new LH Weatherby Mark V Accumark in 257 Wby Magnum. I've coveted a Weatherby since the 60's, and have had a fascination with the 257 Roy nearly as long. The Weatherby factory load 110 grain Nosler Accubond at nearly 3500FPS is no doubt going to be my go-to load here. Sub-MOA accuracy is the norm with this load. Sighted 2" high at 100, it's only about 9" low at 400. Talk about a ND prairie hunter's dream!...

In regard to the T3, I have one in 243 that is my primary coyote rifle (I'm not a big fan of the 243 for deer, even though I've taken my share with that caliber). It's a superbly accurate rifle with the best out of the box trigger I've encountered. All the Tikkas I've owned have been so. My wife, a very experienced elk/deer hunter who grew up in Ore/Wash, swears by her Tikka Whitetail Hunter in 270.

When Sako makes a run of Tikkas, they pull the barrels off the Model 85 line. The Sako Model 85 is widely known as one of the highest quality & accuracte production rifles available...

I respectfully submit that maybe Crew should have taken the action out of the stock periodically to inspect and perform PM on his T3. "Some plastic part inside", is that a technical term?...


----------



## alleyyooper

Hey I like the Savage 99. My sister had one a 99C (clip) in 308. Sweet rifle.

 Al


----------



## cd202

Mine doesnt have the clip but I wish it did, its still a sweet rifle. I have heard a lot of people say that a 243 is to small for deer but Iv taken deer from 50-300 yards and have only lost one. P.S. The one I lost I never hit.


----------



## remington270

when its raining a remington 700 adl{synthetic} 3006 or if its nice out my remington 700 bdl 7mag


----------



## coyote sniper

crewhunting said:


> I was jsut wondering why everyone likes plastic gun so much??? tikka????? Myself had one and was hunting in 15 below and some plastic part in side broke they are junk imo! Browning x bolt or my ruger #1 both in 25 06.


 GUESS THERE ARE DEFECTS IN EVERYTHING I HAVE 2 T-3's AND LIKE THEM ALOT. HEARD OF WOOD STOCKS CRACKING TO. X-BOLT IS A AWSOME RIFLE TO JUST BOUGHT ONE IN 25-06


----------



## rasmusse

Tikka Whitetail Hunter with a Swift 3-9 40mm scope in .03'06 shooting 150gr Hornady spire points in handloads just over 3,000 fps.


----------



## huntin1

:sniper: :sniper: :sniper:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, the best rifle for deer is the one that you can shoot the most accurately, in hunting conditions.

I like .308, I can shoot mine fairly good. It works for me. Another may work better for you.

huntin1


----------



## hunt61

Anything as long as it's chambered in 223 rem.....


----------



## omegax

hunt61 said:


> Anything as long as it's chambered in 223 rem.....


 :stirpot: Much? 

Though maybe you haven't been around here long enough to remember the .223 thread that wouldn't die. I'm an opinionated guy and I actually have one on .223, but that thread was so long that even I didn't want to get in on it... still don't.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I have a hand full of guns....

Rifles....Tikka T3 7mm Rem Mag Vx-II scope.....140 gr. Nossler Accubonds
Browning A-bolt .243 Vx-II scope........ 100 gr. Nossler partition

Shot Gun....Berretta .303 12 ga. What ever slug costs $2.99 a box
(Soon to be)... Remington 870 express 20. with rifled barrel

Bow.... Hoyt Kateria XL Pushing 290 fps with 125 gr. Slick Tricks

Muzzleloader... T/C omega .50cal 100 gr. 777 powder,250 gr Power Belt
(Soon to be).... t/c pro hunter .50 cal with same as above charge and bullet

The two soon to be's are guns I won this year at various banquets and just need to outfit or shoot.


----------



## bearhunter

anything other than.223 that YOU can shoot accuratly with a good bullet


----------



## People

As long as it is not a 223. How about a .22 Hornet?

Chuck Norris is currently suing myspace for taking the name of what he calls everything around you.


----------



## 9manfan

Winchester 264 Magnum,,,, great all around gun,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## NDTerminator

I have a new rifle/caliber that I think might be the best western states and in particular ND deer medicine I have come across in roughly 4 decades of deer hunting.

It's a LH Weatherby Accumark in 257 Weatherby Magnum. The rifle is way cool, but it's the round that stands out.

My wife was so impressed with it that she got herself a Remington 700SS in 257 Weatherby. Truth be told I would rather have this combo than the Weatherby, but it's not available in LH. Both print MOA or better...

I've come to think of the 257 Roy as a 270 Winchester on steroids, a faster 7MM Mag with less recoil.

My 120 grain Nosler Accubond handloads match the Weatherby factory load at 3350FPS and deliver sub-MOA accuracy. Sighted +2" at 100, this load is on at 275, 1.5" low at 300, and 10" low at 400.

Bear in mind this is sighted in +2" at 100 for hunting coyotes (BTW, this setup makes 400 yard shots on coyotes almost routine!). Before deer season I'll re-sight & re-compute the trajectory at my deer hunting standard of +3" at 100 yards. This will allow virtually a dead on hold on a buck from the muzzle to 450 yards or a touch more.

Not only is the 257 Roy fast, flat, & accurate, but it bucks the wind like you would not believe. This is a huge advantage for hunting out here in God's Country.

The only drawback is the cost of factory ammo & brass, but if you want to drive a Ferrari, you gotta pay the expenses. The Accumark is a bit heavier rifle than I prefer to carry when hunting, but the weight promotes stability from a rest & soaks up recoil...


----------



## Deserttoad45

I have two Marlin XL7 rifles chambered in .270 Winchester. Light rifles with a great trigger. Put Sightron scopes on them. Perfect open desert rifles! I use plain old 130 grain Core Lokt bullets bought in bulk bags of 1000 for around $170.00. Paid $330 for each rifle and they shoot better than most rifles costing $1200.00!  I love love the Marlins.


----------



## oldtimer59

I have shot a variety of rifles over the years for deer, from 243 and 6mm, 260, 7mm-08, 280, 7mm Rem Mag, 270 WSM, 300 WSM, and 308. I have a 223, but won't shoot deer with it. I would really like to try a 25-06. However, when I reach for my go to rifle, it is a Winchester Featherweight 270 with a Leupold VX III 2.5-8 scope on it. It just seems to work well.


----------



## Mannlicher

in the Southern swamps and thickets I hunt, my choice for years has been a Marlin 1894 in .44 Magnum. I load a Speer 270 grain SP over H110.
Accurate, kills quick, reliable.


----------



## ICE'EM

E 500


----------



## spentwings

An old .243 Remington 788 bought used 18 yrs ago
Ram-line stock....spring kit to lighten trigger to a crisp 4 lbs
An old Tasco World Class 1.75-5x (when they were still made in Japan)
Speer 100gr Grand Slam over 42gr H4350


----------



## NDhunter14

favorite deer rifle, caiber, like my .270 alot, but got it give it to the classic .30-06, my dads semi aut remington model 4, in as good of condition as the day he bought it, very basic, verastile and effective. borrowed for coyote hunting last year after deer season, used some 55 grains rounds with a jacket, kind of expensive for a high school student a the time, but better then pumping out those 130 grain rounds out of that .270


----------



## ruger1

I'm a fan of the 700 Nitro Express. It does a fine job.


----------



## omegax

The smart-alec (and milsurp geek) in me wants to say Mosin-Nagant 91/30 in 7.62x54r... if you miss, you could just bayonet them. The rifle is _that_ long.

Personally, I've given up on the "perfect combo". I shoot an older Savage 110 in .270, and it works really well. You can never have too many guns, but the best one is the one that you're the best with (within reason). I've never had a reason to need another deer rifle, but I'll be darned if I don't want to build this spare AR receiver into a 6.8 SPC for use while walking.


----------



## Riich

I myself am a huge fan of the 25-06. Great deer gun, not a lot of recoil, and gets the job done.


----------



## duckslyr

.243 or .270 i dont need a 30 cal because i have nothing to compensate for :lol:


----------



## usafman81

Gildog said:


> 1996 Dodge Dakota 4x4...got a double once with this setup


 :lol: :beer:

My first rifle was a marlin 30-30; cheap and effective. I think it only cost me like $250 and that was about 15 years ago. It still works great. It may not shoot as far as a 308 or 7 mag but it did the job nicely. Dropped many deer where they stand with it.

Only reason I don't have it anymore is because when my dad so he could hunt after he lost his job/401k and retirement pension from Chrysler last year. Just upgraded to a 308 this year because I had plans on applying for an elk tag or going out to the west a little for bear. Little did I know I'd be going to Iraq instead~ :sniper:


----------



## spentwings

Thank you for your service...stay safe. :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2

4 5/8" Ruger Blackhawk in 41 mag shooting 230 gr cast bullets..... Kills em every time.


----------

